# Españolización de ciudades y estados brasileños



## Pablo D

Sospecho que me quedaré con la duda, igual pregunto: ¿existe alguna normativa o todo depende del gusto del autor y de las costumbres?.

Por ejemplo, es frecuente leer en español *Río de Janeiro* por *Rio de Janeiro*. Supongo que la españolización de la antigua capital la limitaron a la palabra Río (con acento en español), de otra forma escribiríamos Río de Enero.

A *Rio Grande do Sul* le corresponde *Río Grande del Sur*, pero en varios libros y mapas he visto el híbrido Río Grande do Sul, como el caso anterior.

A *São Paulo* evidentemente le corresponde *San Pablo*, pero a *Santa Catarina* a veces le dejan la denominación portuguesa y no la traducen a *Santa Catalina*. 

De tanta confusión yo estoy tentado de escribir un híbrido portugués-español un poco ridículo para *São Luís do Maranhão*. En vez de escribir *San Luis del Marañón*, pienso en San Luis do Maranhão (sin acento en Luis).

¿Saben de alguna normativa?. Toda respuesta que aporte algún indicio será bienvenida.


----------



## Tomby

Pablo D said:


> Sospecho que me quedaré con la duda, igual pregunto: ¿existe alguna normativa o todo depende del gusto del autor y de las costumbres?...


Pienso que no.
Personalmente, sólo he oído decir "San Pablo" por _São Paulo_ y de esto hace bastante tiempo. Actualmente en España se dice y se pronuncia <Sao Paulo>. Respecto a _Rio de Janeiro_ creo que se suele españolizar escribiendo "Rio" con acento. Del resto de ciudades, francamente no me he fijado. 
No obstante te diré que en España y también en otras regiones españolas donde se habla otro idioma (me estoy refiriendo a Cataluña, desconozco la realidad del País Vasco y Galicia) es bastante habitual "castellanizar" y "catalanizar" los nombres de otras ciudades o paises (Suiza e Suïssa, Zaragoza e Saragossa, Nueva York e Nova York, Perpiñán e Perpinyà, etc.).
¡Un saludo!
TT.


----------



## Ruby_Alex

En respuesta no hay una regla fija más bien tradición; por ejemplo:
Rio de Janeiro, en Español es muy dificil que sepan lo q significa ya que en castellano (mucho más patrimonial que otras lenguas romances) utilizan Enero.
Después el nombre de Catarina no existe en español, ese nombre es portugues y gallego y le darían esa traducción para que les fuera más cómodo pronunciarlo. Asi en Brasilea (la capital) es Brasilea porque no existe nada que cambiar; pero a *São Salvador da Bahia *le cambian el san y el 'de la' portugues, que también existe en gallego, quedando San Salvador _de la (da) _Bahía.
Con lo cual yo lo que creo que se hase es españolizar la grafia portuguesa solamente. Que si le falta un acento, se lo pongo que termina en -ao le pongo -on, que troca una -r- por una -l-, se la cambio.
Así que creo que para la españolizacion de *São Luís do Maranhão deberías poner San Luís del Marañan.* Porque son palabras que se sacan bien del nombre gracias al gallego y al español.

Espero haber ayudado y a ver si alguien más puede aportar algo que a mi también me queda la curiosidad.


----------



## Nanon

Hola a todos:

Éste es un hilo relacionado. Aparentemente los usos difieren de un país a otro y de una ciudad a otra...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá amigos.

Eis o que diz a RAE: São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro.

Até onde eu sei, não existe uma regra precisa, senão muitas opiniões acerca do assunto. Aqui têm uma leitura interessante:


http://ec.europa.eu/translation/bulletins/puntoycoma/34/pyc346.htm


Abraços.


----------



## Pablo D

Gracias amigos. Después de leer sus argumentos y las lecturas propuestas, en mi opinión, por lo menos provisoria, es conveniente españolizar palabras como rio, são, Luís, y quizás en algunas ocasiones las contracciones, pero no más que eso. 

Habría que tratar de mantener la fonética de palabras como sul y Belém, sin traducirlas a sur y Belén. Ahora empiezo a entender por qué son frecuentes los híbridos. De todos modos, otras como San Pablo están demasiado extendidas y aceptadas, en especial en Argentina y Uruguay. En ese caso no es recomendable Sao Paulo. 

Si encuentro algo más lo plantearé en este tema.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Nanon

Lo que dices de Argentina y Uruguay es cierto. Por ejemplo la página web de Iberia para España ofrece vuelos Madrid - *Sao Paulo* (con esta ortografía). No les coloco el enlace porque es comercial, y además es tan sólo un ejemplo.


----------



## sanmusa

Em portugues nunca se excreve "Bons Ares" para Buenos Aires, ou "Sao Salvador" para San Salvador, a unica excessao seria lugares como Santiago del Chile, que em portugues vira "Santiago do Chile" (nao "Sao Tiago do Chile"). Portanto acho que assim como em portugues or nomes de cidades em espanhol sao mantidos em sua escrita original, deveria ser o mesmo para nomes de cidades e estados em portugues, eles devem ser mantidos na escrita original portuguesa.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

sanmusa said:


> Em portugues nunca se excreve "Bons Ares" para Buenos Aires, ou "Sao Salvador" para San Salvador, a unica excessao seria lugares como Santiago del Chile, que em portugues vira "Santiago do Chile" (nao "Sao Tiago do Chile"). Portanto acho que assim como em portugues or nomes de cidades em espanhol sao mantidos em sua escrita original, deveria ser o mesmo para nomes de cidades e estados em portugues, eles devem ser mantidos na escrita original portuguesa.


 
Bom ponto. Mas eu acho que não se trata de um assunto de reciprocidade entre línguas, senão do que se costuma fazer em espanhol. E não é apenas com nomes de cidades em português que acontece isto, mas também acontece com outras línguas, e.g.:

Nueva York – New York
La Haya – Den Haag
Milán – Milano


Abraços.


----------



## sanmusa

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Bom ponto. Mas eu acho que não se trata de um assunto de reciprocidade entre línguas, senão do que se costuma fazer em espanhol. E não é apenas com nomes de cidades em português que acontece isto, mas também acontece com outras línguas, e.g.:
> 
> Nueva York – New York
> La Haya – Den Haag
> Milán – Milano
> 
> 
> Abraços.


 
Come certeza, mas estes exemplos sao todas cidades que sao normalmente traduzidas em varios idiomas: Nova Iorque, Haia, Milao... eu nao me sei de nenhuma cidade brasileira que tem seu nome traduzido em outra lingua, seja ingles, espanhol, frances, alemao, italiano, or coreano (linguas com quais tenho experiencia). Acho que a pratice em espanhol e de escrever as cidades no grafia portuguesa, nao so para cidades e estados brasileiros, mas tambem cidades e regioes portuguesas. Em espanhol: Lisboa, Serra da Estrela, Baixo Mondego, Madeira. Nenhum destes locais tem seu nome traduzido para o espanhol: "Sierra de la Estrella", "Bajo Mondego", "Madera", etc. O unico local portugues que lembro de ter uma escrita em espanhol que nao e igual aa original portuguesa e Azores, que seria Acores em portugues (com ce-cedilha).

Se bem que se os nomes das cidades brasileiras fossem traduzidas nos teriamos umas cidades e estados com nomes bem interessantes em ingles: "Happy Port"; "Belford Purple"; "New Horizon"; "Black Gold"; "Holly Spirit"; "General Mines"; "Reef"; and the best: "Saint Sebastian of the River of January".


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

sanmusa said:


> Come certeza, mas estes exemplos sao todas cidades que sao normalmente traduzidas em varios idiomas: Nova Iorque, Haia, Milao... eu nao me sei de nenhuma cidade brasileira que tem seu nome traduzido em outra lingua, seja ingles, espanhol, frances, alemao, italiano, or coreano (linguas com quais tenho experiencia). Acho que a pratice em espanhol e de escrever as cidades no grafia portuguesa, nao so para cidades e estados brasileiros, mas tambem cidades e regioes portuguesas. Em espanhol: Lisboa, Serra da Estrela, Baixo Mondego, Madeira. Nenhum destes locais tem seu nome traduzido para o espanhol: "Sierra de la Estrella", "Bajo Mondego", "Madera", etc. O unico local portugues que lembro de ter uma escrita em espanhol que nao e igual aa original portuguesa e Azores, que seria Acores em portugues (com ce-cedilha).
> 
> Se bem que se os nomes das cidades brasileiras fossem traduzidas nos teriamos umas cidades e estados com nomes bem interessantes em ingles: "Happy Port"; "Belford Purple"; "New Horizon"; "Black Gold"; "Holly Spirit"; "General Mines"; "Reef"; and the best: "Saint Sebastian of the River of January".




Veja que nem todos os nomes de cidades são traduzidos, daí a dúvida que originou este tópico. Ninguém fala de _Minas Generales_, por exemplo. A tradução de São Paulo é “muito rio-platense”, e segundo o link que forneci da RAE, é preferida a grafia original com tilde.

No meu post anterior não estava a contradisser-lhe, mas queria aclarar que o fenômeno não é exclusivo da relação Espanhol-Português. Contudo, Rio de Janeiro e São Paulo são cidades tão importantes e famosas, que já têm uma adaptação fonética da que posso apostar que carece São Luís do Maranhão.

Abraços.


----------



## sanmusa

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Veja que nem todos os nomes de cidades são traduzidos, daí a dúvida que originou este tópico. Ninguém fala de _Minas Generales_, por exemplo. A tradução de São Paulo é “muito rio-platense”, e segundo o link que forneci da RAE, é preferida a grafia original com tilde.
> 
> No meu post anterior não estava a contradisser-lhe, mas queria aclarar que o fenômeno não é exclusivo da relação Espanhol-Português. Contudo, Rio de Janeiro e São Paulo são cidades tão importantes e famosas, que já têm uma adaptação fonética da que posso apostar que carece São Luís do Maranhão.
> 
> Abraços.


 
Concordo, mas escrevendo "San Luis Del Mananon" cria a duvida de onde ficaria esta cidade. Sao Luis do Maranhao, em espanhol, acaba com a duvida, pois e um nome portugues, nao espanhol. Acho que entre a lingua espanhola e a portuguesa deve-se traduzir o minimo os nomes de locais, pois as duas linguas irmas sao bem parecidas. Se fosse eu, Sao Luis do Maranhao permaneceria na ortografia portuguesa quando escrevendo em espanhol. 

E o caso curioso da cidade de Ocho Rios, na Jamaica, um pais que fala ingles, deve-se traduzir para o portugues "Oito Rios", ou manter a ortografia espanhola, utilizada pelos jamaicanos? Acredito que nomes de cidades devem ficar na lingua original, a nao ser que sejam cidades que ja sao costumadamente escritas na lingua traduzida, como Nova Iorque, Cidade do Cabo, etc. Se fossemos comecar a traduzir todos os nomes locais entao Daejon, na Coreia, seria "Campo Grande"; Argel (que ja nao e escrita corretamente em portugues), na Argelia, seria "As Ilhas"; e Catmandu, no Nepal, seria "Abrigo de Madeira".


----------



## Pablo D

Hola:

1. Maranhao, así escrito, en espa*ñ*ol se pronuncia Maranao. En ese caso, a fin de mantener la fonética conviene escribir Marañao. 

2. Hay muchos nombres de ciudades y regiones que no se han españolizado, por ejemplo Porto Alegre, Minas Gerais, Belo Horizonte, Mato Grosso. Así es como estamos acostumbrados a escribirlas. Distinto es el caso de San Pablo, pues Sao Paulo a esta altura hasta nos parece raro, así que, por más que le resulte desagradable a sanmusa, así es como la seguiremos llamando y escribiendo en muchos lugares de Sudamérica. 

3. Por otra parte, en el chat es común que un paulista responda a la pregunta "onde é vocé?" con la respuesta "sampa". Pónganse de acuerdo entre ustedes los brasileños: ¿"saopau" o "sampa"?.


----------



## Vanda

Sampa.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Naivius

Pablo D said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> 2. Hay muchos nombres de ciudades y regiones que no se han españolizado, por ejemplo Porto Alegre, Minas Gerais, Belo Horizonte, Mato Grosso. Así es como estamos acostumbrados a escribirlas. Distinto es el caso de San Pablo, pues Sao Paulo a esta altura hasta nos parece raro, así que, por más que le resulte desagradable a sanmusa, así es como la seguiremos llamando y escribiendo en muchos lugares de Sudamérica.
> 
> 
> En algunos países de América se sigue usando Sao Paulo con total normalidad, como en Cuba y México, por ejemplo.


----------



## coolbrowne

Permita dos correciones





Ruby_Alex said:


> Asi en Brasíl*i*a (la capital) ...
> *São Salvador da Bahia *


La ciudad de *Salvador*, capital del estado de Bahia, hace siglos no se llama _São_ Salvador y la referencia "da Bahia" se hace por vezes para aclarar (por ejemplo que no sea confundida con el pais El Salvador o su capital, San Salvador) pero no es parte del nombre de la ciudad.

Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

sanmusa said:


> Concordo, mas escrevendo "San Luis Del Mananon" cria a duvida de onde ficaria esta cidade. Sao Luis do Maranhao, em espanhol, acaba com a duvida, pois e um nome portugues, nao espanhol.


¡Ajá! Mas eu ainda fico na dúvida: fica em Brasil? Em Portugal? Angola? Macau? (Brincadeira )



sanmusa said:


> Se fosse eu, São Luís do Maranhão permaneceria na ortografia portuguesa quando escrevendo em espanhol.


Não me mal-entenda, eu faria a mesma coisa. Mais ainda, veja o artigo na Wiki:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maranhao 

Abraços.


----------



## sanmusa

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¡Ajá! Mas eu ainda fico na dúvida: fica em Brasil? Em Portugal? Angola? Macau? (Brincadeira )
> 
> 
> Não me mal-entenda, eu faria a mesma coisa. Mais ainda, veja o artigo na Wiki:
> 
> 
> Abraços.


 
Interessante que existe um Rio Maranon no Peru (desculpe de novo a falta de acentos!), ums outra razao para escreve-lo em portugues.


----------



## Pablo D

Naivius said:
			
		

> Hola:
> En algunos países de América se sigue usando Sao Paulo con total normalidad, como en Cuba y México, por ejemplo.


 
Hola Naivius,

Parecería que este asunto de la ciudad y el estado paulista está dando lugar a reivindicaciones de todo tipo.

Cuba y México no tienen con Brasil la relación histórico-política que sí tienen los países de la Cuenca del Plata (Argentina, Bolivia, Paraguay y Uruguay) con su vecino lusoamericano. San Pablo es desde antaño una ciudad importante en la región, por eso supongo que pronto también fue castellanizada.

Por mí, que en Cuba, México y España la gente escriba _São Paulo__._ No pretendan obligarnos como escribir aquello que conocemos desde hace mucho tiempo como San Pablo. Y si no les gusta a ustedes, mala suerte, es nuestra elección.


----------



## Pablo D

sanmusa said:


> Interessante que existe um Rio Maranon no Peru (desculpe de novo a falta de acentos!), ums outra razao para escreve-lo em portugues.


 
Si es el mismo río que desemboca en el Atlántico, entonces es una razón para averiguar como se escribe en Perú, es decir en español.


----------



## Pablo D

Vanda said:
			
		

> Sampa.


 
Gracias Vanda. Imaginaba Sampa, es un bello nombre de la cultura paulista.

*****************************

Por si queda alguna duda con el molesto "San Pablo", y en apoyo al post 19 de la página 1 de este tema:

1. Diario La Razón de La Paz, *Bolivia*: "Un total de 33 embajadores, representantes ante organismos internacionales y los cónsules en Río de Janeiro, *San Pablo* y Buenos Aires..." http://www.la-razon.com/versiones/20090119_006612/nota_262_748727.htm 

2. Diario ABC de Asunción, *Paraguay*: "La Federación de Industriales de *San Pablo* (FIESP) cuestionó lo que llamó política “filantrópica” del gobierno brasileño hacia el presidente paraguayo Fernando Lugo. http://www.abc.com.py/2008-09-09/ar...-critican-filantropia-del-gobierno-hacia-lugo

3. Diario El Comercio de Lima, *Perú*: "Tres de los 136 accidentes provocaron más de 100 ví&shy;ctimas, entre ellos el más mortí&shy;fero fue el del Airbus A320 de la compañía TAM Brasil en *San Pablo*". http://www.elcomercio.com.pe/edicio...entes-avion-2007-fue-mas-baja-desde-1963.html

Estoy casi seguro de que en TODA Sudamérica de habla española le decimos San Pablo, no sólo en el Río de la Plata. 

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Pablo D

Un colateral. Repasé libros de historia en relaciones internacionales de académicos brasileños. A despecho de las suposiciones expresadas en este tema, dichos autores no escriben los nombres de las ciudades de sus vecinos en español. Por ejemplo traducen Asunción a Assunção, Montevideo a Montevidéu. Además de cambiar el nombre oficial de algunos países: Uruguai, Paraguai, Peru (sin tilde), Bolívia (con tilde). El mismo tratamiento le da a esos nombres la prensa de San Pablo y Río de Janeiro. Revisemos bien los hechos para no asumir equivocadamente algo que es falso.


----------



## MPA

Não sei se há alguma regra no pt sobre isso, mas nunca vi uma palavra que terminasse com _ene_, e também seria estranho pronunciar esse _ó_ do nome da cidade.
Sobre o Uruguai e Paraguai, concordo que não se use o _y_, já que ele não é usado no pt. O mesmo que acontece ao _ñ_, que escrevemos Espanha e Corunha.


----------



## Pablo D

Hola MPA:

Supongo que debido a la conversión del guaraní al portugués resultan más apropiados en Brasil _Paraguai_ e _Uruguai_ que las traducciones al español de aquellas palabras del idioma guaraní (Paraguay y Uruguay). 

En realidad, hacen a la costumbre. No es incorrecto que libros y mapas brasileños tengan la denominación en lengua portuguesa, más en este caso, pues no se trata de palabras de origen español. 

Yo intenté decir que en países con historia, política y economía entrelazadas, no nos debería sorprender la adaptación de nombres de ciudades y regiones a la costumbre del vecino.

Saludos.


----------

